

Java SE 6u24 - rschildmeijer
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html

======
blinkingled
They can't seem to get auto update working for Windows 64-bit JDK. Need to
uninstall and install on every update. May be by JDK 8 or so we might have a
chance of getting that.

------
rschildmeijer
the famous floating point glitch seems to fixed

~~~
nbpoole
They've had that available for a week:

[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/inde...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html#fpupdater)

This fixes a number of other vulnerabilities:

[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/security/javacpufeb...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/security/javacpufeb2011-304611.html)

~~~
pasbesoin
Also, as I understand it from another story, 6u24 doesn't break the update
mechanism, while the FP bug patch does/did.

Ah, here's the mention, in the ReadMe link located in your first linked
document:

[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/fpupdater-
tool...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/fpupdater-tool-
readme-305936.html)

 _The FPUpdater tool is not intended for use on systems managed through auto-
update as this will disable future auto-updates. We recommend that you wait
until the next Critical Patch Update (CPU) when you can update your
installation by going to<http://java.com/latest> ._

(Whether you want auto-update is, I guess, a separate question, though not an
insignificant one.)

------
pkulak
When do we get closures?

~~~
Teckla
It has been extremely well documented that closures are planned for Java 8. If
you absolutely, positively can't wait, anonymous inner classes are your best
work-around at the moment. However, it turns out you can, in fact, get by
without closures.

Or is this just a thinly veiled attempt to insult the current state of Java?
If so, it might be more productive to simply choose a different programming
language that you like better.

~~~
pkulak
Whoa! Slow down, buddy. Didn't mean to push your buttons there. You're right,
I do get by just fine using inner classes, and will continue to do so. I was
just wondering for the pure convenience of making code prettier.

------
netmau5
So it's now "Java for Business"...

